# Are there any medical IRC channels?



## phreak0ut (Mar 25, 2007)

My friend wants to chat with other medical students/professionals on IRC. Are there any channels? Hopefully, they should answer the queries and not boot the person out. Please suggest some channels guys.


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello!!! **echo** Hello!!! Anybody there? **echo** Anybody there?


----------



## chesss (Mar 30, 2007)

*searchirc.com/irc-health-1
Search for more terms like 'firstaid' 'medical' 'doctor' etc..

hth


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks a lot chess


----------

